# Krone KR 250 D round baler thoughts?



## Farmhound (May 14, 2010)

I'm looking at a used Krone KR 250D round baler with netwrap in good condition. I'd appreciate the opinions of the board both positive and negative. I make small square bales and round bales on 200 acres in upstate New York. Thank you.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Krone makes high quality products and they probably have the highest priced parts in the industry.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I've got a KR-250B (twine tie) and Mike is right, they are proud of their parts. However, you can often cross match to M&W balers (sometimes cheaper) if and when you can find a dealer. I've also matched items like the bearings on the chain crossbar to JD at about half the price....no green paint, I guess that's why. They are decent, simple, fixed-chamber balers, certainly not difficult to work on or operate, and they make a good bale. I've put a 55hp tractor in front of it with no problems, but I can crank out tighter bales with the bigger 90hp tractor. I'm not real picky 'cause I don't make very many round bales.

You can get a owner/parts manual at: http://www.krone-northamerica.com/e...anuals-english/fixed-chamber-round-balers-en/

Look on top, around the chamber hinge, if it's been left outside much, that's where it will rust. The cable that lifts the pickup broke on mine a couple of times. It was a PITA to replace but not expensive (standard cable from TSC). Other than that, it's a very reliable baler.


----------

